# I'm about to buy him tomorrow! Tell me what you think!



## Beirut (Mar 12, 2012)

He's 9 months old. Championship pedigree. I'm going to pick him up in 10hours from now finally! 

you like??


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful dog. Love the coat.


----------



## Miss Molly May (Feb 19, 2010)

Beirut said:


> He's 9 months old. Championship pedigree. I'm going to pick him up in 10hours from now finally!
> 
> you like??


He is very handsome!!! congratulations!


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful dog! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## achampagne (Mar 6, 2012)

That is going to be great, congrats. He is stunning. Hope you guys have a long and healthy life together.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

:thumbup: Great looking gsd grats!!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

He's beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

yes i like, very handsome


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

That's an awesome looking gsd. Congratulations.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks aren't everything (to me). What is his temperament and history?
Why are they parting with him at 9 months?
Most people go by looks and say beautiful dog, well
YOU HAVE TO LIVE WITH HIM not just look at him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He's beautiful. Congratulations.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

PaddyD said:


> Looks aren't everything (to me). What is his temperament and history?
> Why are they parting with him at 9 months?
> Most people go by looks and say beautiful dog, well
> YOU HAVE TO LIVE WITH HIM not just look at him.


Sorry
He's a beautiful dog. Hope you have a long, happy life together.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful! Can't really critique without a proper stack though, but casually he looks very nice.

Paddy, this is the critique section. I wouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## Rallhaus (May 17, 2011)

beautifu is only skin deep..........
have his hips and elbows been xrayed yet? 
what's his temperamant like?
has he been socialized?
has he been given any obedience training?


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

He looks stunning.

Congrats!


----------



## Beirut (Mar 12, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the awesome comments! I'll take new pictures tomorrow and post them. He's been amazing to say the least.



Rallhaus said:


> beautifu is only skin deep..........
> have his hips and elbows been xrayed yet?
> what's his temperamant like?
> has he been socialized?
> has he been given any obedience training?


he's been through alotta tests. from a line of champions and the breeder is very well trusted. We took him to a vet and had all kinds of tests and everything is perfect. His temperament is excellent -- responsive, friendly..etc

He has been socialized and yes he's had obedience training.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Congrats. It sounds like you and your family are happy with the addition to your family and that's what counts!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Gorgeous dog


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

He sounds wonderful!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Very handsome puppy, hope he is everything you wanted!


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

Looks very confident and royal. Good luck with your new best friend.

Remember that every minute that you dedicate to your dog's health and training will pay you back tenfold.


----------



## Beirut (Mar 12, 2012)

I know im months late from a picture haha.. but here is my king now! maaan I love him so much. I'm currently in Dubai, been here for 2 weeks, and all i can think of is getting back and giving him a bigggggggg hug!!!!


----------



## hattifattener (Oct 7, 2011)

handsome guy!

thanks for update!


----------



## ~Saphira~ (Apr 25, 2012)

Gorgeous dog! So glad it's working out for you!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow gorgeous!


----------



## sigtrovert (Mar 28, 2012)

Beautiful dog,his markings, especially face are almost exactly alike my beloved, departed Gunter!

have along happy, healthy life together!


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

can i steal him before you get him? don't tell me where he is!!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

He grew up to be a gorgeous boy!!


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

did you get another puppy too? the little white one in the pic? they are both very cute! love the pics


----------



## Beirut (Mar 12, 2012)

ZEEVA no!!! but I'll let you walk him, only cause he's microchipped 

Roo that's my fiance's puppy. She loved my dog so much she decided to get one. They love each other. Those pictures were the very first time they met.He was so intrigued. He even let him drink from his water from the get-go. Impressive!


----------

